
Phone verification at no cost - natsu90
https://github.com/natsu90/dial2verify-twilio
======
bluejellybean
Interesting, looks like exactly the type of thing I was looking for today.

I was originally planning on buying ~300 pre-paid burner phones this afternoon
for testing and such but this looks like a much more simple and cheap
solution.

Thanks!

